# visit to Orkney



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi to all,we have just booked our ferry today. We are staying in Scotland in 2009 (been abroad last five years) time to explore the homeland.
Anyway Pentland Ferries have just received their new ferry a brand new big catamaran to sale between Gills bay (west of John o Groats) to St Margerets Hope in the Orkneys.We are going in May as there is a Celtic Music Festival on 21st - 25th,weather not to bad,lots of entertainment,NO midges !! hurrah !! We are staying at Point of News campsite,£14.00 night for van c/w hookup and free showers !
So if anyone is looking for something totally different,come to Scotland,visit the Orkney's,enjoy the beautiful roads and scenery en route,chill out once there and have a ball.Hope to see some of you .look out for van with the Saltire and Lion Rampant flying at it's rear and a wee yorkie called Joke.

*MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL*


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Sounds great metblue.Wish I could go  have a great time and enjoy the holiday.  

steve


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

Went to orkney last Feb, wild weather and 100% wild camped. Interesting place.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Orkney*

Thanks for the heads up, Tom.

I am tripping off to Scotland for eight weeks in the spring so might take a ferrytrip too.

What motorhome are you in now?

Russell


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*orkney*

Hi Russell and a  :lol: merry christmas and a happy new year to you when it comes..We do not have a van at the moment and after the diabolical carry on with Autotrail re our beep! beep! Arapaho we have went the other way just now.
We have bought a twin axle bailey caravan and a Nissan Pathfinder to tow it with.It has actually worked out better for us,as my wife is disabled and uses a wheelchair ,we now find it easier to get off site as we both find that public transport is virtually hopeless for us.
If you are coming to Scotland please let us know when,we have installed an twin external 240v socket to the front of our house and our front drive can take your van no problems.(this invite applies to anyone visiting this forum too)
We are going to Orkney the 18th May for two weeks ! the Orkney music festival is on 21st-24th May, we are going to a campsite but from info i've gleaned from friends you can wildcamp no problem.There is a small site on the east of the island (past Kirkwall) where the owner lets vans park up close to the beach for £3 a night, basic facilities there too. 
cheers,tom and jen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Thanks for the offer Tom. We will certainly call in as we are heading for Aberdeen initially.

Seasons greetings.

Russell


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Gas*

Hi to all

If you use LPG gas, fill up in Inverness on the way north, as you will not get LPG in the north of Scotland or Orkney,

A good place to wild camp close to Gills bay, is at Dunnet Head west of Gills Bay, fantastic viewpoint.

Have a good Christmas and a Happy New Year one and all


----------



## kitty (May 13, 2005)

*LPG in Orkney*

Hi all

LPG is available on Orkney at North End Garage by the roundabout as you arrive in Stromness open Mon-Sat 7.30am - 9pm Sun 10am - 8pm. You have to go in the kiosk and ask them to switch the pump on for you.
Also available at Tore filling station on the A9 just north of Inverness turn right at the roundabout, Skiach services at Evanton just off the A9 open 24hrs/7 days & Evelix service station at Evelix near Dornoch open 8am - 9pm 7 days.
We haven't yet tried the ones at Tore of Evelix yet but regulary use to other 2.

Happy New Year to everyone

Kitty


----------

